
 Give feedback on my "looking for another hacker to partner with" post? - zackattack
http://zacharyburt.com/2011/04/business-savvy-programmer-looking-for-badass-fellow-programmer-to-partner-and-hack-on-startup-projects/
======
vipivip
Are you looking for a co-founder or just a partner?

~~~
zackattack
What's the difference between the two?

